# 54 year old man weds 13 year old girl in Runescape



## Wombo Combo (Feb 9, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Source:http://detnews.com/article/20110208/METRO01/102080398
> 
> 
> QUOTEDetroit — A Massachusetts man remains jailed today on charges he allegedly came to the city three times last year to have sex with a 13-year-old Detroit girl he wed in an online video game.
> ...



Seeing as I used to play Runescape I find this crazy..


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 9, 2011)

well this is akward...


----------



## machomuu (Feb 9, 2011)

...People still play Runescape?


----------



## ineap09 (Feb 9, 2011)

...umm...hmm...


----------



## Sterling (Feb 9, 2011)

Honestly, this is retarded. For one thing, you cannot have a wedding mean anything on RS. Second, why would you let someone know where you live. Common sense says give fake addresses when prompted. This could have been prevented with a small talk with your children before letting them use the internet. If you do this early enough, then common sense will take over. I have never had this problem, and I have been using the internet since the age of 8 (RS player since 2002). This is just another way to blame video games, and not inattentive parents. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				machomuu said:
			
		

> ...People still play Runescape?


Yes

lol, google ads put a RS link at the bottom. Z.Z


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 9, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> ...People still play Runescape?


This.
I also laughed so hard at the fact that he sells Magic: The Gathering cards.


----------



## nando (Feb 9, 2011)

i've been doing it wrong


----------



## chyyran (Feb 9, 2011)

Just wow..


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 9, 2011)

Not saying that the girl deserved i, but damn, this is 2011, people! Teach your kids internet safety, and by the time you are 13 you really should know some common sense shit like not giving out your personal info.


----------



## Depravo (Feb 9, 2011)

Like the recent dead and neglected children this is yet another story trying to somehow blame videogames for all the ills of the world. This dirty old cunt could have used any number of methods to groom an innocent child but it's only newsworthy because a videogame was involved.



			
				ron975 said:
			
		

> Just wow..


You mean it happens on Warcraft as well?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 9, 2011)

He bought his wife a cell phone and she put out, I see no problem.





But seriously, I hope this man goes to jail for a very very long time. Not only did he [censored] a young girl, but he's contributing to the creep-gamer stereotype.


----------



## monkat (Feb 9, 2011)

Hawt shit!


----------



## Lost Wisdom (Feb 9, 2011)

there are some freaks out there.....


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 9, 2011)

HUm this wombo combo girl is hot.


----------



## Depravo (Feb 9, 2011)

SmokeFox said:
			
		

> HUm this wombo combo girl is hot.


You're in for a disappointment.


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 9, 2011)

And the world keeps spinning.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 9, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Phillips doesn't have a criminal record, and it appears his only source of income comes from selling "Magic: The Gathering" game cards.



Uncontrollable lulz when reading this added onto the fact he slept with 13 year old.

Dude should be locked up for a long time.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm really surprised at how everyone is so laid back about this...


Video games are wreaking havoc on us as a society and no one even seems to care.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 9, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or higher his standards.

Though since she was only 13 I suspect he could not get an older woman.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 9, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> I'm really surprised at how everyone is so laid back about this...
> 
> 
> Video games are wreaking havoc on us as a society and no one even seems to care.



I really hope you are joking.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 9, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> I'm really surprised at how everyone is so laid back about this...
> 
> 
> *Video games are wreaking havoc on us as a society and no one even seems to care.*


I see where this is going  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...


----------



## redact (Feb 9, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he just sucks terribly at trolling


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 9, 2011)

-cringes- damn he's one sick ****er (no pun intended)


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 9, 2011)

mercluke said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one's joking, no one's trolling.

If it weren't for video games, this man wouldn't be in contact with this girl and would probably have to go out and mingle with someone his own age.
Not to mention all the kids dying from them... Video games are pure evil and everyone should be able to see that.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 9, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> mercluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If video games didn't exist, he would be browsing around chatrooms for 13 year old girls. If there was no internet, he would be hanging out by the schools when they let out. Video games have nothing do do with this.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 9, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> If video games didn't exist, he would be browsing around chatrooms for 13 year old girls. If there was no internet, he would be hanging out by the schools when they let out. Video games have nothing do do with this.


How can you be so blind?


----------



## Legaia (Feb 9, 2011)

SmokeFox said:
			
		

> HUm this wombo combo girl is hot.


I think this too but is actualy a dude you know


----------



## redact (Feb 9, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i could ask you exactly the same question


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Feb 9, 2011)

SmokeFox said:
			
		

> HUm this wombo combo girl is hot.



Have you ever heard the saying " GIRL on internet = Guy In Real Life? "


----------



## Legaia (Feb 9, 2011)

aiRWaLKRe said:
			
		

> SmokeFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No this is ACTUALY an shemale i personaly ask wombo combo the name of the "girl" once


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 9, 2011)

aiRWaLKRe said:
			
		

> SmokeFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Know its a girl, in GBAtemp there is no girl, i am just saying it.


----------



## Legaia (Feb 9, 2011)

SmokeFox said:
			
		

> aiRWaLKRe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm telling you man i'm 100% sure that the "girl" on wombo combo picture profile is NOT a real girl, already see pics and movies trust me


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 9, 2011)

SmokeFox said:
			
		

> aiRWaLKRe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O Sorry, i mean to say that i know that its a boy in GBAtemp there is no girl, i am just saying it. I know that.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 9, 2011)

Can we get off of the ...person... in WomboCombo's avatar and back to the topic, please.


----------



## Zerousen (Feb 9, 2011)

This is why I don't play Runescape anymore, but honestly, it could happen anywhere....HOLY CRAP I USED TO LIVE IN MICHIGAN.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 9, 2011)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> This is why I don't play Runescape anymore, but honestly, it could happen anywhere....HOLY CRAP I USED TO LIVE IN MICHIGAN.


Worst part is EVERYONE played Runescape, especially uninformed non-gamers, pedobears, and stupid teenagers.  This is why I played MMO's like Mabinogi (I love that game to death), I can't stand mainstream MMO's (Runescape, Everquest, and WoW specifically...and maybe MapleStory).


----------



## Sterling (Feb 9, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> I'm really surprised at how everyone is so laid back about this...
> 
> 
> Video games are wreaking havoc on us as a society and no one even seems to care.
> ...



The worst part of your worst part is that these people exist on ANY GAME. ANY. MULTIPLAYER. GAME. Look hard enough, and you'll find a sick fuck on your street corner. You'd be surprised at how many sex offenders are in your neighborhood. Seriously, give it a google, and I'd be willing to bet that you'll find someone withing 3 - 4 blocks anywhere in the US.


----------



## Legaia (Feb 9, 2011)

I never played runescape i don't even know what this game looks like but man there some games that parents never shoud let their children play


----------



## machomuu (Feb 9, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please, guys, _*I BEG OF YOU!*_  Do not get into this  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !  I know it's controversial but it will swerve out of control and get the thread off-topic and then locked.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 9, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Argentum Vir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its controversial because its true. You don't control the internet, and I don't. No matter how many people try, you'll get these people anywhere, any week, any day. The key part of preventing this stuff is to talk to your child before letting them on. Also, I edited my post.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm glad I stopped playing runescape after the first ten minutes.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 9, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, not because it's controversial but because it will *quickly* get off-topic...you know what, forget it.  I don't care, do what you want.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 9, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> No, not because it's controversial but because it will *quickly* get off-topic...you know what, forget it.  I don't care, do what you want.


Okay, off topic would be asking Wombo Combo who the fuck his t****** is. Talking about how many pedophiles you'll find in your neighborhood, and finding out how astonishing the number is, is not. Especially since some of them could be playing RS. Seriously, the fact that this happened in a video game is nothing. These stories are a dime a dozen, and the only reason this was reported is because they can blame it on the video game. These people are common, these people are the very reason Parent watch their children, and help them understand that there is bad people in this world. Fail to do this, and you get more and more stories like these.

http://www.city-data.com/so/so-Fort-Worth-Texas.html

This is how many registered sex offenders there are in my city code.

How about Las Vegas: http://www.nvsexoffenders.gov/Statistics.aspx

or New York City: http://www.city-data.com/so/so-New-York-New-York.html


----------



## machomuu (Feb 9, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm saying this will spiral out of control and away from the topic at hand.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 9, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> I'm saying this will spiral out of control and away from the topic at hand.


Well, you post news like this, someone should expect to see the discussion turn to Parental incompetency. It always plays a role in any news story such as this.

Also, I edited my post.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 9, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, anyway.
Que sera, sera, right?  We'll cross that bridge when the time comes.


----------



## narutofan777 (Feb 9, 2011)

lol wtf u wuld never think this type of shit could happen in runescape but it did...this is disgusting


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 9, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree completely...Theres too many goddamn pedophiles out there for people not to inform their kids about it.....the world is not a safe place....anyone that thinks it is is foolish and naive 

(also my city is a lot worse..1731 with a 369 to 1 ratio) http://www.city-data.com/so/so-Baltimore-Maryland.html

(also does it make me a bad person that I'm chopping ivy in runescape as I read this?)


----------



## machomuu (Feb 9, 2011)

ripandsip said:
			
		

> lol wtf *u wuld never think this type of shit could happen in runescape* but it did...this is disgusting


This game has a HUGE amount of kids/teenagers playing it, it's really no surprise, especially since it's Runescape.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 9, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> ripandsip said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No kidding. every time I go to the library, I see at least 6 teens playing runescape on the computers.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 9, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Argentum Vir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard a few stories of a few kids around my neighborhood seeing white panel vans following them and they just turned around walked the other way, and jotted down the license number. Not to mention the city that I live in is also the former home to Opal Jennings before she was kidnapped and never seen again alive. She is also one of the reasons we now have an Amber alert.


----------



## em2241992 (Feb 9, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But, what does this have to do with videogames in general. Sure a videogame was used as a medium, but it could have easily been a chat room, a forum, or any other internet medium. I wouldn't put the blame on a game, its the internet medium that is the real problem, but that doesn't mean we should get rid of the internet. I can't offer a solution, I have none, I just see that if anyone blames a video game for this mans illicit activity is being foolishly ignorant.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 9, 2011)

em2241992 said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you talking about  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?  We're not talking about gaming in general, we're talking about Runescape.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 9, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> What are you talking about
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What would you have us discuss then? That Runescape is evil, that video games are at fault here? No, Runescape is a perfectly respectable game, and video games is only a medium. I get that the fact this happened on RS, but is this the only thing that needs to be discussed? No!


----------



## machomuu (Feb 9, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, he responded to 3 posts specifically directed toward Runescape.
The other part about the thread was probably me being defensive  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I get that way sometimes.


----------



## Anj (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow, this is... disappointing. Partly because it gives gamers a bad name, and partly because people still play Runescape. Parents should have more control of their kids, and actually understand the game.

>Not saying that she deserves this because she plays Runescape.


----------



## RPG_Lover (Feb 9, 2011)

Any area where kids gather (real or virtual) will attract these pervs and using games as a scapegoat is nothing new. Doesn't matter if it was Runescape, WoW, Everquest, Call of Duty, whatever. There are people that prey upon kids. Parents need to be informed. Kids need to cautioned. Should this girl have been taught better about using the internet and personal information being given out? Yes. Does that excuse this perv from his crime? Not at all. 

This guy deserves far worse than prison. Of course, people in prison don't look upon pedophiles with nice intentions. I took a tour of a former prison (now a museum) and was told that if a child molester, who were traditionally kept secluded from other inmates, was put in with mainstream inmates - their life expectancy was only 1 week. I know I'd like to see this guy find a long & painful demise.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 9, 2011)

Anj said:
			
		

> Wow, this is... disappointing. Partly because it gives gamers a bad name, and partly because people still play Runescape.
> 
> >Not saying that she deserves this because she plays Runescape.


But online games are already known to be pedobear magnets.  That said, it does not excuse this case, as it definitely adds to their reputation.


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 9, 2011)

So was this statutory or not?  From reading the article, it seems like the girl actually agreed to this shit.  With a single mother who's never home, it doesn't really surprise me.


----------



## Pyrmon (Feb 9, 2011)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> So was this statutory or not?  From reading the article, it seems like the girl actually agreed to this shit.  With a single mother who's never home, it doesn't really surprise me.


This
It really seems to me like she was agreeing. I mean, she gave her address, went with the guy in a motel and didn't report anything. I think she wanted to be [censored] or something. Besides, at age 13 you have enough common sense to know not to give out your private info to random strangers. I can't believe she didn't give consent.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 9, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Consent or not, its still illegal. 17 is the age of consent here in Texas. Anything lower is child [censored].


----------



## Anj (Feb 9, 2011)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> So was this statutory or not?  From reading the article, it seems like the girl actually agreed to this shit.  With a single mother who's never home, it doesn't really surprise me.



With a 54 year old man? I doubt she would... Unless she's really brainwashed by this man.


----------



## Zarcon (Feb 9, 2011)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> So was this statutory or not?  From reading the article, it seems like the girl actually agreed to this shit.  With a single mother who's never home, it doesn't really surprise me.


Well, if we're going to play devil's advocate...

She gave him her home address.
He slept with her on 3 separate occasions in 3 different areas.
The only reason her mother found out was because she caught her texting the guy on her cellphone which we can assume happened after the above happened.

All signs point to her agreeing to the events.

Of course, that brings up the whole age of consent argument and how she'd be too young to consent or how the man was taking advantage of a situation, but that's a whole other can of worms.

[EDIT]

Oh, and if we're disregarding the moral issue and just looking at the legal issue then yes, this was completely illegal.
Age of consent is 18 no matter where you are if you go from one state to another if I recall.


----------



## trance (Feb 9, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Phillips doesn't have a criminal record, and it appears his only source of income comes from selling "Magic: The Gathering" game cards.



He *tapped* that.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 9, 2011)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I live in Maryland its 16 here...and in most other states...
we also have the 4 year law that overrides the age of consent when applicable


----------



## Zarcon (Feb 9, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Zarcon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me rephrase.
Age of consent is 18 if the offending member does not live in the state where the offense occured.


----------



## Pyrmon (Feb 9, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> pyrmon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that, but I think she kinda deserved it.
Plus, it seems she liked the sexes since they did it three times and she told no one...


----------



## Sterling (Feb 9, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> Argentum Vir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one deserves to have to grow up at 13.


----------



## jargus (Feb 9, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> is charged with 11 felonies including sexual assault, using a computer to communicate with another person to commit a crime, *accosting a child for immoral purposes* and child sexually abusive activity. The maximum sentences for the charges range from four to 20 years in prison.



That part confuses me. How is that defined legally? Morality is most often perceived subjectively and not objectively.


----------



## geminisama (Feb 9, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> pyrmon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Having sex isn't growing up, becoming an adult, or anything. Teens have sex all the time, and they're still just kids. One day we'll be above the taboo of sex, and the "cool" factor of it.

Also, I don't believe in stat. [censored], as it clearly contradicts what [censored] is, seems it's too much for people to accept that PEOPLE CAN DECIDE TO HAVE SEX.  Best part is seeing cases of 2 teens of the same age consenting to sex, then the boy being charged with [censored]. Because girls don't have sex drives either, no, it HAS to have been forced by the evil horny boy! It's just a giant joke in our legal system.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 9, 2011)

geminisama said:
			
		

> Having sex isn't growing up, becoming an adult, or anything. Teens have sex all the time, and they're still just kids. One day we'll be above the taboo of sex, and the "cool" factor of it.
> 
> Also, I don't believe in stat. [censored], as it clearly contradicts what [censored] is, seems it's too much for people to accept that PEOPLE CAN DECIDE TO HAVE SEX.  Best part is seeing cases of 2 teens of the same age consenting to sex, then the boy being charged with [censored]. Because girls don't have sex drives either, no, it HAS to have been forced by the evil horny boy! It's just a giant joke in our legal system.


IMO Yes, it is growing up. At the age of 13, no one is ready to even have a chance at a child. Once you become a mother or a father, you HAVE to grow up. You don't have a child at 13 due to mental reasons and possible health complications. I don't care who you are, No one is ready at even 18. Now, I'm all for safe sex, but a 13 year old wouldn't know about "safe sex".

Besides, if you had a daughter, you wouldn't want her at 13 to fuck a 54 year old man who sell magic cards for a living.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Feb 9, 2011)

Well look at the bright side,

He doesn't have so sell Magic cards to eat and he can have all the sex he wants in prison.


----------



## geminisama (Feb 9, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> geminisama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, a 13 yearold isn't ready to have kids, nor are most 20+ yearolds; but this isn't about procreation, it's about sex. You're also underestimating kids in this day of age, most 10 yearolds understand how babies are born, and know what a condom is; and it's use. This isn't the olden days of children innocence 'til they're late teens, it's the age of grade schoolers knowing the entire plethora of cuss words, and at the very least, a basic understanding of sex and procreation; not to mention 13 is about the age of Sex Ed in school. Like or, it hate it, kids know more, and do more than previous generations.


As for them, hey, you never know. I'm sure all of us are aware of some of those out-there fetishes, who's to say she doesn't like...older men? It's sleazy on his part, no doubt about it, but she apparently was down to give him her address, and to have sex with him ATLEAST 3 times.

I also see alot of flak towards his "profession", and alot of judging based on it. So, we're all nerds here, but he's out of line for doing what he enjoys? I wanna own a hobby shop one day, does that make me a loser, or pedo by association, as it seems people are suggesting?


----------



## Pyrmon (Feb 9, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> geminisama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one talked about having a baby. I know people who had sex at 13 and I know all about it since age 10. This includes safe sex. 
True, if I had a daughter, I wouldn't want her to do this. But if she wants to act like a slut and do it, then how can I stop her. Especially if I'm never around?


----------



## Ritsuki (Feb 9, 2011)

[irony] Conclusion : Online games are pure evil. [/irony]

...And I'm sure that's what most of the people thinks with all these absurds stories. But again, where were the parents ?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hahaha I can't stop laughing at this news!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Girls will do anything to have sex these days.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Feb 9, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> using a computer to communicate with another person to commit a crime


This is the biggest WTF for me. Why is this even a law? Are there extra laws against using paper, etch-a-sketch? This is just lawmakers creating more laws so that they can selectively enforce them when it is convenient.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 9, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> No one talked about having a baby. I know people who had sex at 13 and I know all about it since age 10. This includes safe sex.
> True, if I had a daughter, I wouldn't want her to do this. But if she wants to act like a slut and do it, then how can I stop her. Especially if I'm never around?


But, you and your acquaintances are not everyone. Sure some people know about 'safe' sex, but at 13 you're too young to fully understand the risks. He was taking advantage of her, its as simple as that. The article mentions nothing of her being on birth control, or the use condoms. I can conclude at this point, that if none of these were involved, there were risks, and taking the risks at her age is not only dangerous, but life changing. I'm sorry, but as a mother or father 10 minutes of your time seems like a small price to pay for keeping your kids safe, and keep their innocence. My dad told me if I got someone pregnant to not even come home. That one line kept me in line for most of my life, but now I'm on my own, and enjoying every minute of it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, you don't have to talk about offspring for it to happen. Many of my acquaintances were accidents at a un-respectable very young age.


----------



## Maplemage (Feb 11, 2011)

You know, Wombo Combo's signature... Kinda like... fits in with the story.


----------

